

P2P Next is getting funding from Europe to devlop new... - vegasbrianc
http://www.p2p-next.org/
P2P Next has received 14 million Euros from the European Union to develop a P2P for the masses.  BBC is already a partner along with some other heavy hitters.
======
mixmax
A typical project for getting EU funding

\- A million partners, indicating that noone can or will take any decisions
leading to design by committee.

\- A flashy site that looks good to EU auditors, but where basic
functionality, such as the back button, is broken

\- Fluffy language and biz-speak that doesn't amount to anything on their
homepage.

\- "a consortium consisting of high-profile academic and industrial players
with proven track records in innovation and commercial success." - which
basically guarantees that it will involve no innovation at all.

I predict it will fail...

~~~
dizz
Flashy site yes (-1 point for dissemination tasks) but that's a periphal
concern of EU project officers and auditors especially when you consider the
bulk of deliverables and milestones an integrated large scale project will
have.

I think you're correct but on a macro level - what I find useful with anything
EU FP is at the micro level... universities get students funded - they and
academic staff push out good research in the general area of original project.
It's here where you'll find the innovation. Also within the SME (micro-ISV)
participation in such research activities can produce promising technology.

------
vegasbrianc
P2P next is getting over 14 Million Euros funding to produce the next P2P
platform for the masses to distribute content from TV shows to software.

~~~
tomjen
This is kind of sad - couldn't the EU just sponsor a summer of code contest to
add the needed functionality to bittorrent?

